# UDF-only DVD's

## nielchiano

Hi,

I have some (self-burned) DVD-Rs wich have only an UDF-table (so no ISO9660).

Apparently, linux is giving some trouble with them...

if I mount this as an udf file system, the mount works, "echo *" works, but "ls" does't: ls: filename.ext: No such file or directory

I needed to drop the ISO9660 table because it contains a file of about 3.5GB, and Nero (yes, indeed, still under Windows   :Embarassed:  ) comlained.

what to do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

It sound like Windows may have written the directory with a character set you are not using in linux.

Does 

```
ls *
```

 work?

If so, note the case of the filenames - its important to linux.

Are there a lot of weird charaters?

----------

## nielchiano

```

$ ls *

ls: A Beautiful Mind.avi: No such file or directory

ls: English.sub: No such file or directory

ls: Nederlands.sub: No such file or directory

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

I have only seen this with DVD+RWs which have had files deleted. The directory entry remains but nothing is known about the file.

What file permissions are set? That's an alien concept to windows but UDF supports all the usual *nix permissions. Try 

```
ls -l *
```

 and see if permissions are sensible. There may not be any even.

What version of the UDF file system does Nero use? They are required to be backwards compatible for read operations.    

Try the umask=227 option in the mount command. that should make the files owner and group read and exec and deny access to the world.

----------

## nielchiano

for the permission problem: I tried it also as root, same results.

the ls -l gives the same errors: "No such file or directory" on all three files

I don't know what version Nero uses... I'll try to find that out. If it's useful I used nero 6.something (quite recent) and the DVD worked perfectly on 2 (different) machines with WinXP on them

----------

## Gatak

Could be character encoding problems.. For example the files could be using Unicode while the DVD is mounted as iso-8859-1 or something similar?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

If the file modes are all set to 000 the even root won't get access to files owned by root. Attempting to chmod a file on a read only disc doesn't make sense.

Are you able to make a copy of the DVD onto the hard drive with the dd command, then mount the copy, read/write with the loop option?

You will need the loop device available to your kernel.

What happened when you tried the umask=227 option to mount?

----------

## nielchiano

```

# mount -o loop,umask=277 data/UDF.iso tmp

# ls tmp/

ls: tmp/English.sub: No such file or directory

ls: tmp/Nederlands.sub: No such file or directory

```

if you want, I can deliver you the image UDF.iso (I made a new one, without the big file.. it's 900KB.

Nero uses a "physical partition" and "1.02" as UDF version (I can also select others)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

Can you post that 900k UDF.iso file somewhere or do you need a real working e-mail address?

----------

## nielchiano

it's on http://users.skynet.be/am256776/UDF.iso.bz2

(and BZIP2'ed)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

I've got it and am having a play. With hexedit, I can see the content of two files, one in Engish and another in what I guess to be Dutch.

This is also some signature stuff from Nero. I'be not been able to mount it successfully yet though. The files look like ASCII but the directory entries appear to be unicode.

I've had a look at a LinuxFormat DVD - that didn't help, its mastered with growisofs and a DVD+RW I wrote with a 2.4 kernel.

The structure of my home made DVD and your file are different. without pulling the UDF spec, I can't be sure that the layout differences are not due to content.

==================edit========================

Can you coax Nero to produce UDF 2.01 filesystems?

Thats what Linux uses by defualt. The UDF standard requires that later systems be capable of reading earlier versions, such as 1.02 butu maybe the kernel UDF driver doesn't.

----------

## nielchiano

ok, I made an UDF2.01 system (http://users.skynet.be/am256776/UDF201.iso.bz2) and got exactly the same error.

The content is there (it are the subtitles of the movie indeed in English and Dutch)

Nero can do 1.02, 1.50, 2.00 and 2.01

Thank you so much for answering that quick!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

I've got it.

----------

## nielchiano

it works with you?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

No - its just the same. I'm looking at the UDF 2.01 spec just now.

----------

## nielchiano

k, let me know... it's strange, because he does find the file-names, but then complains that there is no such file....

fyi, I'm using kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nielchiano,

I've found a few things.

1. The file that is supposet to be UDF 2.05 is in fact 1.02.

2. The UDF file size is strange. df reports that it is only 144 1k blocks. That startke because there is a required data structure at 256 2k blocks (if it came off a CD)

3. This data structure is supposed to be repeated at 256 blocks from the end of the filesystem too. However, the file size in bytes,  is such that the copy at the end will be closer to the beginning than the one at block 256. (The file is less than 512 2k blocks)

UDF is intended for use on slow media such as DVD and CD-RW. There is a flag bit to make things as deleted without actually rewriting the affected directory. It saves time and allows things to be recovered too. I haven't been able to track that.

----------

## nielchiano

It didn't come of a DVD; I just asked nero to make the ISO image... but that shouldn't matter, IMHO...

anything else I can do to help you?

again, MANY MANY thanx

----------

## hyp0r

Forget this characterencoding and version-stuff.

It's a bug since 2.6.5 filed at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2516

This exists since the deadlockproblem with udf has been solved and is currently under investigation.

I have the same troubles with udf-only DVDs, which don't have an ISO9660-Descriptor.

----------

## dom_

just to say i got the same problem, using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 

@+

dom

----------

## seventhguardian

hi!

me too.. 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (dev-sources)...

By the way, does the 2.4 have this bug?

And is there any program to read the raw data from the dvd and recover it? or from an iso image?

I backed up my 12GB of mp3 files to dvds, and now that i cleaned my pc from windows I have no way to recover the data without using someone's else pc..

Anyway, for those of you that are in a hurry, some windows programs can read and "unpack" *.iso files, so I will try it out with wine.. if that works I can wait for the bug to be solved.... I MISS MY MUSIC  :Crying or Very sad: 

And many thanks to NeddySeagoon for his deep investigation! And patience!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

seventhguardian,

You can mount an image file as if it were a real CD/DVD with 

```
mount -o loop -t iso9660,udf /path/to/image/file /mount/point
```

You need loop support available to the kernel

dd will read an unmouted CD/DVD and make copy of it, proviving it can be read, then you can mount the fragment as above.

When all else fails pont hexedit at the device.

I've also heard the isobuster works in WINE.

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi there!

The new 2.6.7 gentoo-dev-sources got out tooday, so I tried them, and the thing is now I can read UDF dvd's  :Very Happy: 

I had problems with nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx though, but with the ~x86 version of the drivers the nvidia problem is no more. so I'll stick to the 2.6.7  :Smile: 

Problem Solved!!

----------

